# Pumpkin Custard Meringue



## vilasman1 (Oct 24, 2004)

Whould it be totally crazy to put a meringue on top of a pumpkin pie so you skip the step of putting whipped cream on it?


----------



## mudbug (Oct 24, 2004)

Never thought of it, but why not?  We eat meringue on top of other custard pies, so I say go for it.  And report back, of course.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 24, 2004)

I have done this several times...just to avoid all that whipped cream (and save it for the irish coffee later).  A sweet meringue is, IMO, very good on a pumpkin (custard) pie.

Recommend it highly.


----------

